# Tour De France (Computers on bikes)



## TROJAN (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello
can anyone help me please.
What is the make of the Computer that most teams seem to be using in the tour de france, ive noticed the YELLOW sensor on the left rear triangle.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/mad2.gif
Ive looked everywhere without any success, 
Dave


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

most likely srm


----------



## TROJAN (Jul 4, 2009)

They Are Not Srm


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The yellow sensor is the Tour's timing device and not part of the onboard computer for the rider.


----------



## TROJAN (Jul 4, 2009)

Ive Not Seen It On All Of The Bikes


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

TROJAN said:


> Hello
> can anyone help me please.
> What is the make of the Computer that most teams seem to be using in the tour de france, ive noticed the YELLOW sensor on the left rear triangle.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/mad2.gif
> Ive looked everywhere without any success,
> Dave


That is the official transponder used to rank the riders, not a computer.


----------



## Andrew242 (Jun 21, 2009)

TROJAN said:


> Ive Not Seen It On All Of The Bikes


yeah, some rider like 2 or 3 days ago had it on his helmet (not the radio that garmin uses which also is yellow)


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

philippec said:


> That is the official transponder used to rank the riders, not a computer.



What happens when they switch bike for accidents?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

88 rex said:


> What happens when they switch bike for accidents?


Nothing happens. The race continues.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

88 rex said:
 

> What happens when they switch bike for accidents?


There is a fracture in the time/space continuum, and they swallowed into a black hole, where they emerge into a parallel universe. Simple, really.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

turbogrover said:


> There is a fracture in the time/space continuum, and they swallowed into a black hole, where they emerge into a parallel universe. Simple, really.


Where they must avenge the destruction of their home world..


----------

